# Record 2002 v. Super Record 2011



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

How much weight will I save? Currently have Record 10 2002 with record carbon post, non skeleton brakes, alu crank, BB, 1" HS, fr rr ders., and neutron wheels. I am considering an upgrade to 2011 SR 11 with Neutron Ultras. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

OperaLover said:


> How much weight will I save? Currently have Record 10 2002 with record carbon post, non skeleton brakes, alu crank, BB, 1" HS, fr rr ders., and neutron wheels. I am considering an upgrade to 2011 SR 11 with Neutron Ultras.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Campagnolo generously puts its catalogs online, going back to 2004, so you can do your own algebra. Scroll to the last parts where they list all components and their specs (dimensions, weights).

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/2004_EN.pdf
http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Campagnolo2011_ENG_com.pdf


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

i assume the savings should be approx 200 to 300 grams at minimum. 

with that upgrade, i'm sure you'll fall in love with Campagnolo all over again  

cheers!

*************************
here's the actual weight on my groupset/ SR 2011, without cassette. 

Ti spindle/Crankset/170mm 379+210
BB Cup 42
R/D 156
F/D 71
Chain (uncut) 239
Cables (uncut) 242
Ergo right 166
Ergo left 169


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I went from 2003 Record to 2009 Chorus 11. The biggest thing was the shape of the new levers, everything else felt familiar but better.


----------

